# The 10/29 Halloween show recap



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

Man, what a night! We get to the club & are given an endless supply of drink tickets. Woohoo, drinking free all night!  

Marco (Cadenhead on here) showed up with the best costume of the night. Imagine Satan gone Yuppie.  Donnie won the prize for being the biggest lush of the night. Drew, you would've been proud. 

My whole band dressed up. We had a love doctor, a naughty nurse, a Chippendale dancer, a vampire, & a photo negative. Randy (my other guitarist / our Chippendale for the night) had on his wrist cuffs & bow tie w/ some dress pants & no shirt. Underneath the pants was an obnoxiously bad tuxedo-printed G-string thong! The idea was to strip down to that when we played our show. Understandably, he was a bit nervous about going onstage with nothing on but a ballsack holder. He started to back out of the idea. I told him that if he did it, I'd strip down to my underwear as a sign of solidarity. He said "OK" & got some liquid courage courtesy of a few Heinekens & Jager Bombs! After 2 songs, the clothes came flying off!  We were laughing our asses off during the remainder of the show. With the guitars on, him and I basically looked naked! 

Everything was going great. It was high energy all the way! Then it happened. About 20 minutes into the set, I knocked my singer on her ass when I accidently smacked her in the back of her head with my headstock. I'm not talking about a love tap...I talking about a full-on "swingin' for the fences" SMACK!  It was a tiny stage & it was bound to happen with our show. She got her bell rang hard & I felt pretty damn bad about it. I had the same thing happen to me once & it SUUUUUUCKS! We shortened the set a bit so she could get offstage. A bag of ice on her head helped, but she ended up with 3 king-sized knots on her head thanks to the tuner keys. She held her own though. Instead of getting all pissy about it, she just said "With our show, it was bound to happen. Don't worry about it. It's all good." *THAT GIRL IS 100% METAL ALL THE WAY!*  

So anyway, we had a great night of metal, drunkeness & partial nudity with a bit of unintentional violence. My kind of night! Pics will be posted when I get them.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you see the comment section of your website yet?


----------



## Donnie (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm thinking that should be on the next batch of End Theory t-shirts.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

Donnie said:


> I'm thinking that should be on the next batch of End Theory t-shirts.



Chicks & gay dudes will be all over that! We'll sell MILLIONS! I'll even have him autograph them for $5 more.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

And Donnie, what the hell are you doing up this early? Aren't you suppose to have a wicked hangover right about now?


----------



## Donnie (Oct 30, 2005)

I stopped believing in hangovers. The old "Hair of the Dog" thing really works the morning after! I about have that 12 pack of MGD gone.  
(that's a joke kids, I only have about 1/2 of it down)


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

Donnie said:


> I stopped believing in hangovers. The old "Hair of the Dog" thing really works the morning after! I about have that 12 pack of MGD gone.
> (that's a joke kids, I only have about 1/2 of it down)



Damn skippy....My 32oz. of OJ is almost gone.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 30, 2005)

Satan approved the show last night.  
I'm glad to hear your singer is OK.

One thing, I thought the bar was supposed to stay open an extra hour.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> Satan approved the show last night.
> I'm glad to hear your singer is OK.
> 
> One thing, I thought the bar was supposed to stay open an extra hour.



Thanks for coming out, man. It was great hanging out with ya. I still need to get that number from ya. Rosa's doing good. I just talked to her and the back of her head is fine. She says her nose hurts though. She thinks she whacked it with the mic when I smacked her.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> She says her nose hurts though. She thinks she whacked it with the mic when I smacked her.



unexplained injuries rule  

I'll be getting you that number shortly........

I just remembered. After the show, Tyler and I were getting into our cab when this discusting drunk lady wanted to split the fair with us.  She wanted to go North, but we were headed to south hill. As she was trying to open the door, the driver suddenly had a case of the lead foot and punched it.

Well I guess you just had to be there. I thought It was the funniest thing except for that old guy falling over and taking the table with him to the ground.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 31, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> I just remembered. After the show, Tyler and I were getting into our cab when this discusting drunk lady wanted to split the fair with us.  She wanted to go North, but we were headed to south hill. As she was trying to open the door, the driver suddenly had a case of the lead foot and punched it.



Actually, I saw that! I was walking out of the club as you were getting into the cab. I just laughed.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 31, 2005)

You guys make me want to head north on a little road trip.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 31, 2005)

Christopher said:


> You guys make me want to head north on a little road trip.



Make a trip TONIGHT! I'll be at www.studioseven.us 
A 5-band bill of technical metal, beer & chicks dressing EXTRA slutty! Man, I love Halloween.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Make a trip TONIGHT! I'll be at www.studioseven.us
> A 5-band bill of technical metal, beer & chicks dressing EXTRA slutty! Man, I love Halloween.



I'd better leave now, it's like a six hour drive or so! I'm about 4.5 hours from Portland, how long a drive is it from Portland to Seattle?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 31, 2005)

Christopher said:


> I'd better leave now, it's like a six hour drive or so! I'm about 4.5 hours from Portland, how long a drive is it from Portland to Seattle?



It's about 2:45 hours from Portland to Seattle.


----------

